# People think my career goals are too unrealistic



## 4cloud9 (Oct 15, 2016)

So I'm an infp and that might be why.
My dream career is to become a successful musician..but I don't want to be a pop singer really..I want to produce everything by myself I want no help in my own work. I also want to do other things such as acting and starting my own makeup and fashion brands and probably modelling. Within my music career though I want to do little music projects and stuff. I want to do too much I guess.. And people always tell me my goals are unrealistic and I should probably do something else. My mom says I should become a lawyer or a doctor but I would never ever ever do something like that. I wouldn't mind helping people as a job..but it's just...not as creative as I want. I just want to express myself in what I do. I always tell myself I'll get where I want to be..but when I think about it really how will I do all of that..


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

How old are you?

Do you come from kind of wealth that would allow the start up of producing or making music?

The things you want take all sorts of logistical work, and I sense you will cave in once you have to deal with all the minutia of your plan.


----------



## 4cloud9 (Oct 15, 2016)

with water said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Do you come from kind of wealth that would allow the start up of producing or making music?
> 
> The things you want take all sorts of logistical work, and I sense you will cave in once you have to deal with all the minutia of your plan.



I'm 15 and I don't really come from a lot of wealth. But I started producing about 2 years ago and I've improved a lot. I guess it's just the matter of getting the right equipment now but my dad said he will try and help me get equipment. If not, then I'm patient enough to wait until I leave school and get a part time job just for money and save up for the right equipment. If too many of those things become stressful then I guess I could just do a couple of those things at a time, I mean of course I don't want to do it all at once.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

I think a progression of those is possible, like in the way that many hardy actors become directors and such. Whether or not history will see you as foolish or a genius of hard work and planning is entirely dependent on your execution of your wishes and dreams.


----------



## 4cloud9 (Oct 15, 2016)

with water said:


> I think a progression of those is possible, like in the way that many hardy actors become directors and such. Whether or not history will see you as foolish or a genius of hard work and planning is entirely dependent on your execution of your wishes and dreams.


You're right, music is my main priority right now. I'll just focus on that.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

A career in music. The variable you must consider is luck. 
Looking at my stepfather who has been stuck in music since he was put in front of his fathers drum-set when 2yo. He have invested 44 years into music for fun and interest. He got no higher education and got bad grades in school. He was stuck applying for shit industrial jobs and many years of unemployment between each job. 
What I'm getting is, today he works as a music teacher. He got a serious blues-rock-jazz band (signed actually). He owns and runs his own studio. I guess his day-job is about 60-70% of his total income today. He didn't get further in 44 years. He's one of those rare truly multi-talented musicians: singing, lead-guitar, can pick up and play any instrument you give him (from mandolin to trombone, piano to harmonica), music production skills out of this world, he writes for others and his band.

LUCK! Don't throw away your life to luck. Do continue with the art and keep giving it to the world. Just don't rely on it before you can.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

My last boyfriend was an full time music teacher and music coordinator, on the side a musician. He worked with alot of projects. Um that said he worked with random music stores prior with very low pay and did lessons on the side for quite a few years. I guess what I am getting at is its not just something that most people just make a living off of instant. It takes time. So I would think even if your learning the self taught things you will still need some time in the industry. I would be looking for employment in that setting which is entry level to start just to get a well rounded perspective and contacts.


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Would it be a big deal if music was a part time thing, rather than your primary career? I agree that success in the music industry is a matter of who you know, or luck, but if you don't play you'll never have a chance.

The barriers to entry to making music now are so low - you can do so much with computers these days and buy decent microphones etc that are relatively inexpensive (a few hundred dollars). You don't need fancy equipment to make top quality music, you only need experience and a bit of talent.

I don't know what musical instruments you can play, but the best advice I can give you at your age is continue to learn how to sing (get lessons with a teacher you admire) and develop a style that is unique and memorable. This is something that is hard to learn as an adult and having a memorable vocal style goes a long way towards success in the music industry.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Those aren't unrealistic. Don't let people deter you from it. With stuff like that you just have to have talent and a lot of perseverance. Best to focus on one thing though and put all your time into that like you say for music if you know that's what you want your focus to be over the other things as trying to do everything at once does sound kinda unrealistic or at least not as likely to happen...at least at first. With modelling you can start applying to reputable agencies when you want though as if you have the look for commercial or high fashion modelling for example then it's the type of thing you can really cash in when you're young and then use that money and connections to continue with your other dreams once you've had enough. Or just do it on the side to earn extra, connections and to fulfil that dream to an extent but focus most of your time on your music for example.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

4cloud9 said:


> So I'm an infp and that might be why.
> My dream career is to become a successful musician..but I don't want to be a pop singer really..I want to produce everything by myself I want no help in my own work. I also want to do other things such as acting and starting my own makeup and fashion brands and probably modelling. Within my music career though I want to do little music projects and stuff. I want to do too much I guess.. And people always tell me my goals are unrealistic and I should probably do something else. My mom says I should become a lawyer or a doctor but I would never ever ever do something like that. I wouldn't mind helping people as a job..but it's just...not as creative as I want. I just want to express myself in what I do. I always tell myself I'll get where I want to be..but when I think about it really how will I do all of that..


Experience is everything. Also when it comes down to creativity and artists.

So maybe you want to first start with gaining some experience. You have a whole life a head of you. Most people that are financially successful with their art, started where you are now. And they didn't start as producers. They started as performers who later, when they made enough money AND gained enough experience, decided to start producing on their own.

You'll have to travel the whole path from the beginning, not just the last part that you like best.


It's not even about money. It's about experience. The one thing that you have to learn first is that if nobody is interested in your art, then it's not art.

Like when a tree falls in the florest and there is nobody around to hear it fall, did it really make any sound? The answer is: NO!. Sure, the vibrations through the air happened, but if there were no brains around to process these vibrations, then it didn't make any sound....... Your Art is only art if there are people around that judge it to be art. If you´re the only one that considers your work art, then it's not art. Real artists know this. Art is the comunication of a message, if no-one understands your message, then you failed as an artist.


----------



## Popinjay (Sep 19, 2011)

15? I'll tell you a quick story.

At 15, my parents informed me that due to my dad's recent lay-off, they could not afford my sophomore year at the private school I was attending. My choices were to take the CHSPE (California High School Proficiency Examination) and go to college way early (3 years and a summer quarter, to be exact), or go to public school. For various reasons, I chose college...who WOULDN'T choose total freedom from the torture of other people making decisions for/lording it over you? I got my driver's license at 16 and was free, free, free! I planned to have my Master's at 20 and my PhD at 22 (I didn't even care what major...just get that piece of paper). I was intending to do a double-doctorate program at Cal or Stanford (wishful thinking but I had a friend who knew the ins and outs) so I would actually have two PhD's at 22.

Then life caught up with me. Now, whether life would have happened anyway, who knows, but life caught up with me. I was doing extremely well in school. I had my two-year degree at 17 and went to my winter semester at SJSU. Then the floor collapsed under me and I went into a severe dysphoria. I had absolutely no idea who I wanted to be when I grew up. All of my hopes and dreams were gone. I was severely suicidal and engaged in self-harm.

Without telling you my whole life story eventually things got, well, better than that.

The moral of the story is rather cliche: don't be in too big a hurry to grow up. Those years in high school (years I shouldn't have been so quick to dismiss) are there for more than just learning nonsense you'll likely never use. They are there to help you mature and find your place in the world. Junior college or lower division at university is a continuation of that and finally upper division is where, hopefully, you will "find yourself".

Nothing wrong with any of your dreams but just give yourself time to explore them. There's no hurry. You may decide some are very important to you and others are less so, but that's not to say you should limit yourself.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Some luck and execution, these 3 things others have pointed out are part of the key ingredients for success.

I'll add another important note. Making something a career means doing it in a way that provides values for others, enough to be willing to pay for it.

Many dreams can actually be realistic if you can figure out alternatives to pursuit it as a career. For example so.e people live travelling so much that they were willing to dedicate lots of effort and risk and they made money by writing about their trips (blogs, sponsors, books and so on that generate money from the trips).

But unconventional paths often require lots of initial dedication, failure and resillience, and willingness to risk. Are you prepared to risk a few years of dedication and waste your life without achieving anything? Because behind stories of success there are also stories of failure. Don't hurry to answer this, it might be what you have to answer to yourself in the upcoming years, probably more than once.

Dreaming big is not bad, being optimistic does not mean being unrealistic. People can figure out alternatives and creatively think of better plans while being realistic.


----------



## Laguna (Mar 21, 2012)

I've seen people succeed in creative ventures. Producing, making music, sound bites, modelling. These are doable things. But be realistic. Set your sights on the most important one to you- which sounds like the producing. Go intern somewhere. Get to know people in the industry. Learn everything you can. Create demos. They love young talent. Take advantage of that. You can still do the other stuff. 

Being a lawyer or a doctor is a lot different than these creative things you described. Never pursue a career that is not natural for you; you are not inclined to; because your parents said so. 

You have your whole life ahead of you- good luck.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

I think you are lucky to see clearly where your love and passion lies. You can always have a part-time job helping people while working as a career artist.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

I don't think that it can't be done... But my first thought is that you will probably have to work several side jobs to support yourself as you start out or hopefully you are independently wealthy.

Since you are only 15 at the moment, if you truly are serious, use your youth to your advantage. You aren't paying for rent or food right now probably... So use your time to devote yourself fully to this. Get your parents to help as much as possible, but be sure to keep them posted on all your projects. They need to see your growth so they can get behind your dream. You have to prove yourself to them. 

Being a teen is when you are old enough to have some independence and also have an abundance of free time (typically). It's a limited opportunity, so use it wisely. However, you probably will have to spend several years doing things you hate in your field until you are established. It's just the way it goes.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

I say go for it, but only if you're willing to face the challenges that these careers will throw at you. To me, there's no such thing as an unrealistic career choice, but rather unrealistic expections and theoretical methods to reach these goals.


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

I say go for it. With the Internet overtaking the TV industry, there will be lots of opportunities for you to utilize your musical talent. You can even work for the film industry. I have a friend who started with art around your age. He kept pushing through, got a scholarship with Disney, forked out some money for art school, and now animates for Dreamworks making a very decent income.

This is the time for you to invest in your talents so you can be your best in life.

I've had a lot of naysayers in my life I wish I didn't have them nagging at me everyday or putting me down.

You have to grow a thick skin, and not listen to people who don't believe in you.

-------If you start now, your opportunities will be endless. 

Nourish your gifts while you have time and full of potential.


----------



## BelovedDay (Feb 7, 2013)

Jumpstart your dreams then, if you happen to play a specific instrument try to practice it. Get a good music teacher, one that practically have a name for themselves and get them to mentor you. Join groups that can practically grow with you in your transition as a musician.

Your dreams are the only valuable thing that you have for yourself, don't let anyone take it away from you.


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

I think you should definitely go for it! :kitteh: But I would recommend doing a college degree in arts or music so that maybe you could teach one day. Doesn't hurt to have a Plan B.


----------

